# JKDC question about Guo Dan's seminars



## Mark Lynn (Aug 28, 2014)

I was going to post this over in the Filipino discussion forum and then I thought maybe the Balintawak section, but then thought I might actually get the response from this forum since this forum deals with JKD.  However If I'm in the wrong forum MODs please post it in the right forum.

I had heard that Guro Inosanto had now started teaching Balintawak at his seminars, something called the "Mother drill" (?).  I've seen the youtube vids of Gruo Dan and GM Atillio doing the drill or something that is similar (?).  My question is does anyone know why?

I'm not asking about really the merits of the drill, if it is good or not, or even the technical aspects (how to do the drill), rather I'm curious if he has explained why shift to teaching that system, as opposed to what he as been teaching for the past several decades.

Just FYI I attended his seminar this past weekend and we didn't do it, in fact we did two other systems for knife and stick work (Illustrisimo and Villibraro), but someone told me they were expecting to do it and that he had been teaching it for a few years now.

So I thought maybe an JKD instructor on this forum might be able to tell me if he had some new insight that has influenced him to teach this material.

Thank You


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm not a jkd instructor but I will venture to guess that this is just one more form of Guro Dan's personal exploration in the martial arts.
He enjoys the challenge of learning and over the years has continued this progression.

Here is the video of GM Atillo with Guro Dan


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2014)

I went to one os his weekend seminars about 8 years ago and he taught a little Balintawak, but I don't recall a drill by that name.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 28, 2014)

Brian

Yeah that was the clip I was talking about on youtube, thanks for posting it.

My main question and frankly I forgot to ask him, was why?  I understand the natural exploration, I think a lot of people do that.  I mean I do, I study Modern Arnis and I'm now working with some JKDC Kali and Pekiti Tirsa students.  I get that.  But if he is now teaching it on the seminar circuit,  does that mean it is part of the JKDC curriculum as it evolves.   And if so why is it added in?  Was there a gap in his Kali curriculum he was trying to fill that Balintawak does?  Was it just personal growth for the program?

I thought if there was a JKDC instructor on this board they might be informed as to why, and wouldn't mind sharing it.

Arnisador
I think that is the name, everyone I talked to who had mentioned it, I thought called it the "Mother drill" but maybe I'm wrong.  Anyway I just thought the Balintawak method was different that the other kali methods he has shown in the past (i.e.different flow, different method of play, different teaching methods) and I was wondering if there was a reason for why the change.  (If there was a change in the first place).

Thanks for the replies gentlemen.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello:

*puts left palm to right fist*

Ages ago, I went to only one seminar with Manong Inosanto so take this FWIW

A thought to keep in mind - he usually teaches what the seminar host requested. 

Very truly yours in the MA,
-sg




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

